# One and Done



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

I got this guy October 16 on my first hunt of the season.
He came in chasing a doe around 9 am. A smaller buck showed up to join in the chase and the bigger buck was not gonna have it. 
He turned his attention to the smaller buck and ran him off,and at that time the doe ran by right in front of me. 
After running off the smaller buck he turned his attention back to the doe which was almost out of my sight. His search for her resumed and that brought him nose to the ground right in front of me on her trail. I finally got him to stop for the shot in my last possible shooting lane. After the shot he went about 75 yards before piling up. 
This was the earliest I have ever witnessed this level of rut activity. 
What a start for my hunting season. 
Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer. Congrats


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on tagging out early. kind of a love hate thing. nice to get it done but weird feeling that the chase is gone.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on the buck, and thanks for sharing the story. I have not been out yet was gonna wait another week or so but maybe I should get in a treestand.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the buck! Nice shot and story.


----------



## Jbigz86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Way to go .


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Heck yeah. Nice job. Love truck bed deer pix.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats! Can't beat getting one right away. I am headed to the woods for the first time this season on Thursday. Hopefully I can get that lucky.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

That's awesome! Nice buck!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great work, great buck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great shot! congrats man


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to ya! Enjoyed the story.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sweet. Very nice


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

Nice buck ! Congrats !


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Monday was a great day in the woods. Congrats on your buck.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I haven't had much time this fall so I'm very happy that I lucked out early. Maybe now I can get in some fall fishing. 
Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------

